# The control module for windows, sunroof, and dome lights?



## burtonmonsters23 (Dec 4, 2011)

is the module for the windows, sunroof, and dome lights all controlled by one module? according to wiring diagrams they are all controlled by the one module but i cannot seem to find the module anywhere to buy it... if you could please help me out in answering my question and finding the part if possible...


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Its called the convenience control module and it lives in a box underneath the carpet in the passenger footwell. If you can still scan it with VAG-COM then you can get the part number to put in to Google


----------

